# ClamAV - how to configure real time scanning

## Ph0eniX

I emerged ClamAV and added clamd to the default run level.  While clamd is running, it doesn't seem to be scanning newly created files for viruses.  I have a test virus file and if I run clamscan on it ClamAV finds the virus just fine but I thought it would try to scan files automatically as they're created.  Is there a way to ClamAV that way?  If so, how?

Thank you!  :Very Happy: 

J.

----------

## Rexilion

You need dazukofs for that. Look at page 11 from the following guide.

http://www.clamav.net/doc/latest/clamav-mirror-howto.pdf

----------

